# LGB Track Price



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to get back into the hobby after a 20 year hiatus. There is a lady near me selling used lgb track of various sizes and shapes (turns, straights, ect.) What is a fair price for both parties for the track in good condition? Since there is a lot of track and the lady doesn't know exactly how much she has, I'd be interested in a rough $/ft price if at all possible. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Used track even in good shape has a wide margin of selling prices. I sold LGB used track last year for $3.00 per foot. However at a show I sold a box of new R1 LGB (2 foot radius 12 pieces) track for $100.00. I also sell LGB older sets with track, power, engine and 2 cars in original box for $200. So, prices vary a lot!! Local pickup is the least costly as track is heavy to ship and pack and for used track you get to see it before buying.


----------



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> Used track even in good shape has a wide margin of selling prices. I sold LGB used track last year for $3.00 per foot. However at a show I sold a box of new R1 LGB (2 foot radius 12 pieces) track for $100.00. I also sell LGB older sets with track, power, engine and 2 cars in original box for $200. So, prices vary a lot!! Local pickup is the least costly as track is heavy to ship and pack and for used track you get to see it before buying.


$3 seems like a fair price and I would be picking it up locally. I think the seller is administering an estate sell so she just wants to get rid of it. She has some engines and rolling stock as well but they're simple and nothing I'd like.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sort of a rule of thumb is 1/2 the current new "street" price is usually a good deal for the seller and the buyer, for all stuff in general.

"list price" never enters into the calculations, it's usually BS, especially on locos.

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Billy Bones said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to get back into the hobby after a 20 year hiatus. There is a lady near me selling used lgb track of various sizes and shapes (turns, straights, ect.) What is a fair price for both parties for the track in good condition? Since there is a lot of track and the lady doesn't know exactly how much she has, I'd be interested in a rough $/ft price if at all possible. Thanks!


Look into buying it from a local garden rr club. Our club (in Sacramento, CA) sells its surplus track for $1.50 - $2.00 per foot depending on the condition of the ties. If you are buying a LOT of track, I'd offer her a lower figure than $3.


----------



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Dick Friedman said:


> Look into buying it from a local garden rr club. Our club (in Sacramento, CA) sells its surplus track for $1.50 - $2.00 per foot depending on the condition of the ties. If you are buying a LOT of track, I'd offer her a lower figure than $3.


Hi Dick, I'm a short ways away in Auburn. What's your club's name?


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

Billy Bones said:


> Hi Dick, I'm a short ways away in Auburn. What's your club's name?


Billy, The Garden Club is part of the 
Sacramento Valley Live Steamers. There is also a much larger G gauge club in the Sacramento area. Sacramento Garden Railroaders if I remember right. You can also look up the group in Santa Rosa.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Billy, we are the Sacramento Valley Garden Railway Society. I am its president. Visit our website for info about the club; you can correspond with us (me) via the website. We can help you get started ... in many ways.


----------

